

Best music to code to? - iamchristill

What music does every body enjoy coding to? I am about to start a project where i need to headphones on and to be left alone for a few days. I need some good music to go with it. Thoughts?
======
thetest3r
[http://8tracks.com/musicbeats/writing-lines-of-code-
ambient](http://8tracks.com/musicbeats/writing-lines-of-code-ambient)

------
needleme
[https://soundcloud.com/floatingpoints/sets/shadows](https://soundcloud.com/floatingpoints/sets/shadows)

